# ::دورة كاملة واكثر من رائعة :: في اعمال اطفاء الحريق ::



## PS_HVAC (9 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

:85:ارفق لكم زملائي في ملتقى المهندسين العرب دورة كاملة وشاملة في اعمال اطفاء الحريق :85:

:20:بجد والله مجهود يستحق كل التقدير::::: اتمنى من الله ان ينفعكم بها :20:


http://www.2shared.com/document/uwMwXolS/____.html


الملف مرفق للاستفادة مع احتفاظ اصحاب الحقوق بحقوقهم 

والله من وراء القصد 

:84::84::84:


​


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (9 أبريل 2012)

*الرجاء معرفة كيفية التنزيل للملف من هذا الموقع*


----------



## عمروتكييف (9 أبريل 2012)

لا يوجد بالموقع رابط للتحميل


----------



## fayek9 (9 أبريل 2012)

رابط التحميل لا يعمل


----------



## PS_HVAC (9 أبريل 2012)

الرابط شغاااال 100%
​


----------



## PS_HVAC (9 أبريل 2012)

أبوالخير حنفى قال:


> *الرجاء معرفة كيفية التنزيل للملف من هذا الموقع*



بعد ما تضغط على الرابط وتفتح الصفحة 

تدوس على download الموجودة بمربع ازرق

​


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (9 أبريل 2012)

PS_HVAC قال:


> بعد ما تضغط على الرابط وتفتح الصفحة
> 
> تدوس على download الموجودة بمربع ازرق
> 
> ​


بيقول اختر الملف المراد تحميلة ؟؟
وبيقول بردو لا يمكن تحميل اكثر من 200ميجا.


----------



## fayek9 (10 أبريل 2012)

بعد الضغط على download لا يعمل الرابط


----------



## PS_HVAC (10 أبريل 2012)

ولا يهمكم شباب هاي كمااان رابط على الميديا فير 

واسف على التاخير في الرد بسبب ظروف العمل والله


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vc9o6nnib7j66sy

​


----------



## PS_HVAC (10 أبريل 2012)

وادي كماان طريقة التحميل من الرابط الاول 2Share لاني جربتة اكثر من مره وللامانة شغااال 100% بس ما بعرف ايش المشكلة 


 بعد ما تدوس على الرابط الاول تتبع الصور في الاسفل





​


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fayek9 (10 أبريل 2012)

للأسف برضه مش شغال على media fire شكلك مش مسامح ف الفايل يا هندسة


----------



## PS_HVAC (10 أبريل 2012)

Eng.MaHmOuD . SH قال:


> بيقول اختر الملف المراد تحميلة ؟؟
> وبيقول بردو لا يمكن تحميل اكثر من 200ميجا.


 
يا بش مهندس انت بتدووس على الاب لود 

دوس Download 

وتتبع الصور في مشاركتي السابقة 

وان شاء الله تزبط​


----------



## PS_HVAC (10 أبريل 2012)

fayek9 قال:


> للأسف برضه مش شغال على media fire شكلك مش مسامح ف الفايل يا هندسة




شوف ممكن تكون المشكلة من عندك يا باشا 

والله من وراء القصد​


----------



## fayek9 (10 أبريل 2012)

There was a problem with your download:86:


----------



## abdelsalamn (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء ذياب (25 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 

كثير مفيدة شكرا الك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ملف منتهى الروعة بارك الله فيكما ناقل وصاحب الملف


----------



## drmady (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## nofal (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## عباس غوبر (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمران احمد (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (16 فبراير 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة


----------



## Ihab-b (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أكرم حمزه (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## mo007ha (6 مارس 2013)

الرابط شغال 100/100


----------



## engineer_alinet (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hikal007 (8 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (5 أبريل 2013)

[FONT=&quot]/ جزاك الله كل خير[/FONT]


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (1 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## sayedramadan (13 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مودى محمود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## ميدو ميكا (27 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير .. فعلاً دورة قوية اوي


----------

